# High Flow 120mm Case Fans - Suggestions?



## Thirdeye462 (Nov 15, 2006)

hey everyone:

was just wondering if anyone had any insight or suggestions about high flow 120mm case fans?

Id like to drop my ambient temperature a little and am on a search for 120mm fans that have extremely high air flow.

I was looking at the thermaltake high flow unit (model# A2368) which currently rates at 2000RPM and moves about 80cfm i believe.

Noise and power consumption really isnt an issue in my case. So, the higher the rpms and cfms, the better.

Thanks all


SYSTEM:

A8N32 SLI
OCZ Platinum pc3200 2 gigs dual channel rev.1
eVga 8800 GTS KO ASC3 640mb
OCZ powerstream 600w SLI PSU
zalman 9500 AM2 HSF
raptor x 150g HDD + Seagate barracuda 200 gig SATA (dual boot)
opty 185 stock clock @ 2.6 gHz
XP pro w/ sp2 (both drives)
audigy 2ZS 7.1 sound


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

this fan looks good,and has over 100cfm air flow.http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1621480&CatId=802


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, I know it's not a 120mm fan, but look at this: http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=674635&CatId=801

There's a reason why it's called the "Tornado". Loud as a tornado and has enough airflow to blow your hair around from 5 feet away. It's crazy.


If you can find it, there's a Sunon fan that's 120mm's and I also have one of those. You'll know when you find it because of the odd fanblade shape.


----------

